# idle speed



## rusty (Oct 29, 2004)

I have a new condition on my 97 SE. The idle speed seems extremely low. It now idles at 500rpm. I'm pretty sure it used to idle in the 800rpm range. It has never died, but it doesn't seem right. 

I have checked for vacuum leaks and anything obvious. Turning up the idle screw makes a solenoid kick in and then it idles too fast. There must be an idle speed component somewhere that has gone bad. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MDeezy (Aug 7, 2004)

clean out the throttle body and idle air control vavle (IACV) and then try adjust your idle again.


----------



## rusty (Oct 29, 2004)

*success!*

I took off the IAC valve and disassembled it. It was gunked up inside so I cleaned it out good w/carb cleaner. Put it all back together, put in new plugs (Bosch +4's), air filter, fuel filter. Fired it up and it still didn't idle a whole lot faster. I did notice on top of the IAC valve was a large plastic adjusting screw. When I backed it out, the engine did idle a bit faster. Seems this screw adjusts the idle air mixture and when it is backed out, more air flows through the intake so the engine breathes better. 

Anyway, all is good now and the car is running great. Thanks for the advice.


----------

